
MapKnitter can make maps from any image source - URfejk
https://mapknitter.org/
======
MichaelZuo
I wonder what the hosting costs of mapping is. The site says the average map
has 24 cm/pixel resolution, assuming a 100 000 x 100 000 pixel average
‘knitted’ map that would be 10 gigapixels per map. With 100 000 maps that
would be a petapixel of maps. If it’s losslessly compressed, which I doubt,
that could be as much as 1.5 petabytes. Probably less, though.

------
OmarShehata
This is cool because there's already a lot of tools to do this for images from
drone/satellite which are georeferenced.

This just gives you a nice interface so you can position/stretch the image on
a 2D map even without that metadata. Seems to be a manual process.

------
Waterluvian
Orthorectification was my second favourite geography “puzzle” in undergrad.
I’m delighted to see some handy tooling to do it from the browser. It’s so
empowering to be able to register public participation remote sensing data to
a map frame.

------
neutronman
Thought this was going to be a map of knit shops when I read the name. First
thing I remembered was once stumbling upon
[http://www.needletravel.com](http://www.needletravel.com)

This is far cooler.

------
m1sta_
This has the potential to be very impactful.

